# Nipping Cockapoo help!



## Chloe (Mar 18, 2013)

My dog loves people however she likes to nip their cloths to get their attention. It scares people but she never hurts them. How do I break her of that? 

I got her from a family over a year ago who had to many kids and pets and could not afford them all so that is how I got Chloe. She is a wonderful dog but has some issues like nipping, and loves people so much that she does not listen to commands. 

Any advise to break this would be helpful.

Thanks


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It is always harder to break a habit that is well established. 
I think that it would be good to teach her an off or back command and also control her when you have visitors or while she is initially greeting people.
Try putting a treat inside your closed fist and then hold your fist out to her. however much she tries to get it - licking, pawing or mouthing at your fist - do not open it, say anything or respond in any way - the moment she backs off and looks up at you, turn your fist over and open it, saying back and allowing her the treat.
Build on this until she backs off and sits on the 'back' command and then count to three before rewarding. In time when you say 'back' to her she should back off and sit, waiting for reward - you can then use this command as she dashes in at people,
In the meantime keep her on a house line (light lead she can drag behind her), if you have visitors and she starts with the dashing in and nipping at clothes you can clamly pull her away with the lead -don't say anything, just move her away from them and ignore her.
If you and they respond to her when she nips by squealing and grabbing her etc it becomes a rewarding behavious in her mind because she gets all this reaction and response!
Good luck.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Good advise from Marzi, I would do lots of basic training as you would a puppy, try to get her to sit when around people and give her plenty of treats when she does, may take a while to crack. My dog still can get over excited and nips clothes when he does, but it is getting less as he gets older, it has obviously become a habit for her and habits are hard to break but keep trying, be consistent and I'm sure you will get there in the end. Good luck.


----------



## Chloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks so much I so appreciate you help I will try this. She also when on a lease really tries to go after other dogs aggressively, but when she is not on a lease she does not do that. I need to break that some how as well. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I had the same issue with Jake. He was awesome off leash, on leash he was a crazy man. We took a puppy class for help. They taught us different techniques to make him feel safe. My trainer said on leash dogs can feel like they are at a disadvantage. It involved teaching him heel and having him sit when the dogs approach. Just the act of them pulling forward and you pulling back on the leash adds to their tension. 
It is not easy. We still work on it but class helped a lot. (he even finished top of the class  )


----------



## Chloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Awe that is great. Yes I need to work with her more.


----------

